# Empfohlene Sytemvoraussetzungen für Diablo



## senarus (2. Mai 2012)

Hallo Diablogemeinde 

Ich will mir ein neues Notebook kaufen und auf diesen dann auch D3 problemlos spielen können. Leider kenne ich mich bei den ganzen technischen Daten nicht so aus, darum meine Bitte um Hilfe hier . Ich will mir ein Acer Notebook kaufen und meine Wahl ist aktuell dieses Model:

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41I2K8GLX4S.pdf (Technische Daten des Models bei Amazon).

Erfülle ich mit dem Model die empfohlenen Systemvoraussetzungen bzw. hab ich noch Reserven (die Spiele werden ja immer anspruchsvoller)?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe schonmal 

Senarus


----------



## ego1899 (2. Mai 2012)

Die Systemanforderungen findest du hier: http://www.gidf.de





Oder aber bei einen Klick auf Spoiler unter diesem Satz 



Spoiler



*Systemanforderungen für Diablo 3 (minimal)*

*Betriebssystem*
*Windows*: Windows XP, Vista, Windows 7 mit den aktuellen Patches und DirextX 9.0c
*Mac*: OSX 10.6.8 (Snow Leopard) oder 10.7.x (Lion)
 
*Prozessor:*
*Windows*: Intel Pentium® D 2.8 GHz oder AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 4400+
*Mac*: Intel® Core 2 Duo
 
*Grafikkarte*
*Windows*: NVIDIA® GeForce® 7800 GT or ATI Radeon&#8482; X1950 Pro oder besser
*Mac*: NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600M GT oder ATI Radeon&#8482; HD 2600 oder besser
 
*Sonstiges*
*Speicherplatz *Festplatte: 12 GB freier Speicherplatz
*Arbeitsspeicher*: ab 1 GB für WinXP, im übrigen 1.5 GB (Windows) oder 2 GB (Mac)
*Bildschirmauflösung*: 1024×768 Px
*Breitbandverbindung *(z.B. DSL)
*Systemanforderungen für Diablo 3 (empfohlen)*

*Betriebssystem*
*Windows*: Windows Vista oder Windows 7
*Mac*: OSX 10.7.x (Lion)
 
*Prozessor:*
*Windows*: Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz oder AMD AthlonTM 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz
*Mac*: Intel® Core 2 Duo
 *Grafikkarte* <li>*Windows*: NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 oder ATI Radeon&#8482; HD 4870 oder besser <li>*Mac*: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 330M oder ATI Radeon&#8482; HD 4670 oder besser <li>*Sonstiges* <li>*Arbeitsspeicher*: 2 GB 


Quelle: http://diablo3.ingam...ehen-wohl-fest/



Hier noch eine Auflistung nicht unterstützter Grafikkarten:



Spoiler



* Nvidia *

GeForce 7100
GeForce 6500
GeForce 6250
GeForce 6200
GeForce 6150
GeForce 6150 LE
GeForce 6100
GeForce 5950
GeForce 5900
GeForce 5800
GeForce 5700
GeForce 5600
GeForce 5500
GeForce 5200
GeForce 6100 nForce 430
GeForce 6100 nForce 420
GeForce 6100 nForce 405
GeForce 6100 nForce 400
GeForce Go 7400
GeForce Go 6800
GeForce Go 6600
GeForce Go 6400/6200
GeForce FX Go5700
GeForce FX Go5600
GeForce FX Go5200
nForce 780a SLI
nForce 750a SLI
nForce 730a
GeForce4 Ti 4800
GeForce4 Ti 4600
GeForce 7300 GT/GS/LE/SE
* ATI *

Radeon X850 XT
Radeon X850 SE
Radeon X850 PRO
Radeon X800 XL
Radeon X800 GT
Radeon X700 Series
Radeon X600 Series
Radeon X550 Series
Radeon X300 Series
Radeon X1800 Series
Radeon X1200 Series
Radeon 9800 XT
Radeon 9800 SE
Radeon 9800 PRO
Radeon 9800
Radeon 9700 PRO
Radeon 9600 XT
Radeon 9600 SE
Radeon 9600 Series
Radeon 9550/X1050 Series
Radeon 9500 PRO/9700
Radeon 9500
Mobility Radeon X800 XT
Mobility Radeon X800
Mobility Radeon X700
Mobility Radeon X600 SE
* Intel *

GMA X4500
GMA 4500
GMA X3500
GMA X3100
GMA 3100
GMA X3000
GMA 3000
GMA 950
GMA 900
GMA 500
* VIA *

VIA S3 Series
SiS Mirage 3


----------



## Uratak (3. Mai 2012)

Danke für den ersten Link  wir haben gefeiert!


----------



## FatalGamer (3. Mai 2012)

Hallo, würde auch zu Diablo 3 mal was fragen wollen:
Habe auf dieser Seite gelesen, dass es ein PvP-System gibt. Schon wer was dazu in Erfahrung bringen können?
LG


----------



## ego1899 (4. Mai 2012)

Uratak schrieb:


> Danke für den ersten Link  wir haben gefeiert!



Ja der is imemr wieder gut 

Es wird PvP geben, allerdings nicht zum Release des Spiel, sondern mit Erscheinung der ersten Erweiterung, die für das Ende des Jahres angekündigt ist.

Im Vordergrund stehen Kämpfe im Team aus Balancing gründen, 1vs1 soll jedoch auch möglich sein. Es wird ausschließlich in Arenen gekämpft und es wird kein spezielles PvP-Gear geben.
Durch den unterschiedlichen Ausrüstungsstand der einzelnen Spieler ist das ganze natürlich nicht E-Sport tauglich und ist eher ein spaßiger Zeitvertreib...

Nur speziell im 3vs 3 wird es ein Punktesystem geben, die in eine Punktewertung mit einfließen. Alles was man dadurch freischalten kann wird sich aber auf Titel, Erfolge und anderen Kleinkram beschränken.

Das is jetzt alles was ich dazu weiß, keine Ahnung ob es inzwischen weitere Infos gibt...

Aber auch hier wären es evtl. sinnvoll die Begriffe "Diablo 3" und "PvP" bei Google nachzuschlagen ^^


----------

